# Best family flats skiff



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You forgot to mention your budget.


----------



## Jveiguela (Jun 27, 2015)

Between 10-20k


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the key largo area, but a bay boat will do the things you describe better than any flats boat. If you want to pole occasionally or spend a lot of time closer to 10" than 12" I would look at an 18' flats boat like a Hewes or Action Craft. Not sure about the capacity, but a used Maverick, Vantage, or Marquesa might work. It'll be tough to find a Vantage or Marquesa to fit your budget though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A bay boat is a family friendly boat.

Take your pick of brands...there are plenty to choose from right there in KL.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look for a clean used Maverick Master Angler.


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD (Jan 16, 2013)

East Cape Vantage would do the job really well but would be out of your range most likely. Slick boat though. 

I agree with the master angler.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

22ft Pathfinder. If u can plunk down cash at the top end of your budget.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

> Greetings all
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have a dilemma I think you can help with. I'm new the flats and mainly spend time in key largo. As I get more and more into the flats fishing I realize my current skiff has a few shortcomings. I currently have a Carolina skiff 16 jvx. I'm looking for something that is good in the chop, gets into skinny water 10-12" and has a capacity of 5 for the days I go snorkeling or hit the Sandbar with the family. Your Input is greatly appreciated.


Look for a Maverick Master Angler in good shape, certainly within your budget. I loved mine. You might not get as skinny as you want, but a boat that gets that skinny will not be comfortable or safe for 5 people.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with Big Dave. My boat has a MA hull on fishes fine with 5-6. Also handles big water


----------



## Jveiguela (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback gents. The vantage looks like a wicked machine. I wonder what the prices are like and how it poles. 

I looked at a few master anglers online and will take a closer look in person the next couple of weeks. I wonder if it's heavy to pole around the flats?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

An MA is not going to pole like a 16' skiff that weighs 350 lbs. but it is not bad and tracks very well. You can't expect a boat the carries 6 to pole and spin like a skiff


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Vantage poles very well especially considering its size. Mine is pretty loaded and I draft about 10 1/2" with three guys. It rides very well in the chop and is a big safe boat and can handle 4 easily. Five is going to push ANY flats skiff (depending on the size of the people).

But you are not getting a Vantage for $10-20K.

A bay boat is clearly better for hauling a family around but you are not poling one nor is it getting sub 12". Please don't listen to guys who say their bay boat drafts less than 12" and don't listen to me either. Go get in a bay boat and measure the draft yourself. A well designed bay boat is going to draft a solid 15".

What you really need to do is to sell your boat and buy a nice skiff for poling (like a Caimen) and a bay boat for taking the family out. Two boats is the way to go!


----------



## Jveiguela (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. Just wanted to clarify that my intention is to fish 2-3 max but need the capacity plate to specify 5 persons or 600 pounds


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

> Thanks guys. Just wanted to clarify that my intention is to fish 2-3 max but need the capacity plate to specify 5 persons or 600 pounds


Doubt there are that many new skiffs over the past 12 years that even have a BIA of 4 persons or 650 pounds like an Action Craft 1622 that can draft anywhere near 10" other than Carolina Skiff type hulls.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

BT3 or BTV


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Thanks guys. Just wanted to clarify that my intention is to fish 2-3 max but need the capacity plate to specify 5 persons or 600 pounds


No such thing I am afraid. The capacity plate is either going to say 4 persons or 600 pounds or its going to say 5 persons or 750 pounds. The NMMA standard uses 150# per person for weight.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

A "97 Maverick Master Angler should have a plate that say 6 persons or 800 lbs. You should be able to find a nice one for your budget


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

There isn't a boat that does this.   You have to get two.  Its the cost of a family my friend.  Lots of people fall into this trap of thinking there is a unicorn out there and end up with a boat that just sits in the driveway because its too heavy to pole and too small for the family.  The typical purchase is a  17-18' boat with a 6-7' beam and 10-15 degrees of dead rise.  This type of boat is more or less worthless on the pole and too small for comfort in the bay.  They look cool on a trailer though.

You need a 23' center console and a 16' microskiff. Spend your cash this summer on the bay boat with lots of cup holders, accessories, and a tube for the kids and get the family hooked on the water. Save up $5k over the next year or so and then pick up a micro to restore and buy a new 10-20hp engine. for it.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> There isn't a boat that does this.   You have to get two.  Its the cost of a family my friend.  Lots of people fall into this trap of thinking there is a unicorn out there and end up with a boat that just sits in the driveway because its too heavy to pole and too small for the family.  The typical purchase is a  17-18' boat with a 6-7' beam and 10-15 degrees of dead rise.  This type of boat is more or less worthless on the pole and too small for comfort in the bay.  They look cool on a trailer though.
> 
> You need a 23' center console and a 16' microskiff.  Spend your cash this summer on the bay boat with lots of cup holders, accessories, and a tube for the kids and get the family hooked on the water.   Save up $5k over the next year or so and then pick up a micro to restore and buy a new 10-20hp engine. for it.


Very good advice. I almost tried to find a unicorn too. Now the plan is for a pontoon boat and an inexpensive microskiff.


----------



## Chrislee7171 (Apr 10, 2015)

I agree with CWright, that's really the only way to effectively cover all of the water columns


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> There isn't a boat that does this.   You have to get two.  Its the cost of a family my friend.  Lots of people fall into this trap of thinking there is a unicorn out there and end up with a boat that just sits in the driveway because its too heavy to pole and too small for the family.  The typical purchase is a  17-18' boat with a 6-7' beam and 10-15 degrees of dead rise.  This type of boat is more or less worthless on the pole and too small for comfort in the bay.  They look cool on a trailer though.
> 
> You need a 23' center console and a 16' microskiff.  Spend your cash this summer on the bay boat with lots of cup holders, accessories, and a tube for the kids and get the family hooked on the water.   Save up $5k over the next year or so and then pick up a micro to restore and buy a new 10-20hp engine. for it.


Pretty much. I gave up on the idea of having a technical poling skiff for the time being due to family constraints and the Minister of War & Finance not allowing me to appropriate funds for 2 boats. Part of having 2 kids under 5 years of age.

But, I do have a new Panga Marine 18 Evo being built. I did a lot of research and the Panga is the best compromise I could come upon.

It's big enough & stable enough to fish multiple people- I can take myself, my brother and his boy, and my older boy (the 9 month old is a little young to hold a rod) and all fish safely & comfortably. Especially since they'll be drowning bait.

I can pull a tube on the lake and cruise comfortably with my family of 4.

I can run offshore to the short rigs. Even buddy-boat over the horizon on a flat day.

But it also will pole in less than 10" of water.

Swap the Suzuki for an Etec, add a Power Pole, and medium gray hull and this is my boat:


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

finn beat me to it, but yeah, there is a boat that will do pretty much everything the OP is looking for...



This Sep will be 6 years owning this skiff. Mine is a bit more spartan than most, but the basic hull is the most versatile 18' skiff out there. We mostly fly fish, but free dive too. I've had mine in 6' white knuckle seas to 8'-9" flats way up inside. The sea worthiness is unparalleled in this size class. Being somewhat narrow beam compared to most 18 flats skiffs it poles easier than most would think too, assuming the weight distribution is reasonable of course. Extreme conditions, be it wind, current or both are problematic for any skiff. I grew up in S. Fl and the keys and have either owned or spent a lot of hours poling all sorts of skiffs since the mid to late 70's and this Panga is as manageable as any similar sized skiff with comparable weight load etc. When it comes to poling it's more about the skill of the person doing the the poling than the particulars of the hull below the water line. The main advantage modern "technical poling skiffs" have over the Action Crafts, Hewes, Mavericks, Dolphins of years gone by is weight reduction. All the little hull tweaks below the water line on the latest and greatest don't amount to much at poling speeds, those come into play at planning speeds and above. 

Anyway, these Panga skiffs are not an extreme poling skiff by any stretch, but in capable hands they're very capable. Mine hasn't come close to ever letting me down.





here's mish mash of stuff from over the years... 
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/deerfly/slideshow/Panga%20Expose


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Love that color dude. I wanted a seafoam or ice-blue hull but the wife put the kibosh on that. She said, "why do you want a boat that looks like an Easter egg?"

Evidently my arguments were less than persuasive so I went with my 3rd choice on color.

I mostly fly fish myself but I fish alone a good bit and there are a number of grass flats near me where a trolling motor will serve me well. It's often a little over knee-deep and gin clear. You've just got to go slow and run the TM well below max power.

By the way, awesome pics. About the only not awesome thing was the Michelob Ultra beer. I'd figure a free-diving, fly fishing, Panga-driving fella would have better taste in beer.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

> There isn't a boat that does this.   You have to get two.  Its the cost of a family my friend.  Lots of people fall into this trap of thinking there is a unicorn out there and end up with a boat that just sits in the driveway because its too heavy to pole and too small for the family.  The typical purchase is a  17-18' boat with a 6-7' beam and 10-15 degrees of dead rise.  This type of boat is more or less worthless on the pole and too small for comfort in the bay.  They look cool on a trailer though.
> 
> You need a 23' center console and a 16' microskiff.  Spend your cash this summer on the bay boat with lots of cup holders, accessories, and a tube for the kids and get the family hooked on the water.   Save up $5k over the next year or so and then pick up a micro to restore and buy a new 10-20hp engine. for it.


Very good advice! I have my little paid for skiff and I'm saving up for a big flats/bay boat now. One boat just can't do everything.


----------



## dcwillette (Sep 16, 2014)

> > There isn't a boat that does this.   You have to get two.  Its the cost of a family my friend.  Lots of people fall into this trap of thinking there is a unicorn out there and end up with a boat that just sits in the driveway because its too heavy to pole and too small for the family.  The typical purchase is a  17-18' boat with a 6-7' beam and 10-15 degrees of dead rise.  This type of boat is more or less worthless on the pole and too small for comfort in the bay.  They look cool on a trailer though.
> >
> > You need a 23' center console and a 16' microskiff.  Spend your cash this summer on the bay boat with lots of cup holders, accessories, and a tube for the kids and get the family hooked on the water.   Save up $5k over the next year or so and then pick up a micro to restore and buy a new 10-20hp engine. for it.
> 
> ...


You could go the other way too. Buy a skiff you can fit in your garage now and then get the family hooked on the water and let the wife come to the conclusion you need a CC or bay boat.  Until that time comes, you're fishing for cheap. If they never do get the fishing bug, then you have your solo fishing boat that easy to transport, launch, and store, and cheap to run.

If you do go bay boat route, you will find you can fish a 90% of Key Largo with it and take to the patch reefs and beyond with no problem.  

Prior to seeing your budget, I was going to suggest an Egret Moccasin as a great flats boat to support the family's adventures and fish pretty skinny. However, that boat is too much $$$, but there are still a number of bay boats that can be had used for $20K.  A Pathfinder will be an easy resale in your area.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

deerfly said:


> finn beat me to it, but yeah, there is a boat that will do pretty much everything the OP is looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can anybody identify the boat in the bottom oic? They look like 2 different type boats.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a 20' scout bay boat that would float in 10-11" and carry 6 people. It was good in chop with a big Carolina flare and was perfect for sandbar days. I had a jack plate on mine and would run skinnier than I could float. Sounds like you're more in the market for a bay boat than a flats skiff. If you're really still wanting to stay skinny look at the DLV Carolina skiffs. They're not going to pole but it'll be big enough for the family, skinny enough to fish, and have enough of a v to take some chop.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I was in your shoes when my daughter (2nd kid) was born 4 years ago. I moved from a 16' Action Craft to a 19' bay boat for the family but I was not happy with the decision. So after 2 years with the bay boat, I sold it because I really missed the ability to pole a boat and sight fish. However, I still wanted something family friendly and that could handle the family of four. I ended up with the Inshore 18 from Inshore Power Boats (they haven't made very many). http://www.inshorepowerboats.com/#!inshore-18/cnpx

It meets all of your requirements except for the budget - has a capacity plate of 5, rides really well in the chop and I can pole it all day long in 9-10 inches. What I like is that it has a large cockpit - I throw a bean bag in the cockpit on the days with the family and the dog, and it works out great. You won't find a used one but it's very similar to the Seahunter 18 and you might find a used one of those in your price range.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The OP does not mention any desire to pole a boat. He wants to run in 10-12", carry at least 5 run good in Keys chop and be suitable for snorkeling, which usually means going a little further out. Budget less than $20 k. Here are two boats that will do it all, but they aren't microskiffs. 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/5324586444.html
http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/5306446028.html

I owned a 1971 22-2 and regret the day I sold it. The hull floated in 6.5" (motor raised), with a jack plate or porta-bracket the boat would run in less than 12" on plane and got out of the hole like a rocket in less than two feet of water. 40+ mph on 150 hp. I wouldn't take it too far offshore on a breezy day, but for typical Keys chop it ran dry.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

OP does mention poling the boat in reply 11.


----------

